# Verizon FiOS - Serial port working again



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Verizon/Moto have made a change in their system to re-enable serial port control of their STBs. If you go into the Messages & Settings -> Channel Changing menu you can switch from IR back to serial port control. If the serial port test does not work the first time, do the following

Call the Fiber Solutions Customer Support Center at 888-553-1555 and say TV when prompted for the service you calling about.
When asked the nature of your problem say My cable box is not working.
The system will do an automated line test and an initialization of the STB.
After the initialization, power the STB up again and retry the serial port test.
(You may try a simple power cycle, post a reply if it works <-- edit, this doesn't appear to work)

Ive only tested this with a QIP-2500 but I assume it will work on the higher end QIP-6xxx series.

If you are in a good mood, you may want to let Verizon know that we appreciate them listening to the pesky on-line community and turning it back on.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow, it works using the directions above. The serial port has never worked before with me so I am happy that it works now. The power cycle did not work. I used the process on the 2500 too. Thanks!


----------



## bigtan (May 8, 2007)

Works here as well, though a simple power cycle did not work. Had to use the FiOS automated line to reset box.

Thanks, ah30k.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Generic and bigtan,
Did you try pull-the-plug power cycle or the push-power-button power cycle? The push-button-power-cycle is not really a true power cycle. 

I'm just trying to nail down the required steps.
Thanks


----------



## bigtan (May 8, 2007)

Pulled the plug, waited a minute and then re-inserted the plug. No luck. I never did see "dl" in the display of the box. (QIP-2500)

It only worked after calling the automated number. Both the QIP-2500 and my Verizon DVR were initialized after requesting the line test. Once again, "dl" did not appear, but when I turned on the box, the serial port was active.


----------



## Generic (Dec 27, 2005)

I also pulled the power cord. I did not pay attention to the STB so I don't know what it said when I plugged the power cord back in.


----------



## scorp508 (Mar 2, 2004)

I hope this works, my IR blaster isn't working at the moment with a 7.x series 2 I'm running guided setup on! 

*edit*

I'm seriously having a rough morning. It wasn't working because i had the IR blasters plugged into the exact same 1/8" minijack on the back of the FIOS box labled "IR" as well. HAH! Did the STB reset anyways, so I'll try it out.


----------



## scorp508 (Mar 2, 2004)

Sweet, the FIOS serial ports are working now. Thanks!


----------



## kdmorse (Jan 29, 2001)

FWIW: As part of a new FIOS install on Wednesday they made sure to update the firmware on all the boxes as they were being installed at my friends house. When that was done, the serial ports were active.

So, new installs should end up with working serial ports, in theory.

-Ken


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

kdmorse said:


> FWIW: As part of a new FIOS install on Wednesday they made sure to update the firmware on all the boxes as they were being installed at my friends house. When that was done, the serial ports were active.
> 
> So, new installs should end up with working serial ports, in theory.
> 
> -Ken


Its not really the firmware version but a configuration item that gets set in the headend and pushed to the STBs. In order for the new configuration item to take effect, the reset is needed. New installs would do the reset as part of normal installation so they should be OK from the get-go.


----------



## Brergo (Oct 17, 2004)

I have the Moto QIP6200-2 box for FiOS and I don't see a serial connection, just an IR plug port. How are you guys connecting TiVo to the STB?


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm not sure the versions will indicate anything changed since it is just a configuration parameter on the serial port that was changed. Maybe the versions will change, maybe they won't. 

Did the instructions noted above not work for you?


----------



## Jon545 (May 20, 2005)

Just got 2 QIP2500-3 STBs for my 2 S2s and 2 cable cards for a new S3 installed today. All went well, *except *the serial connection to the STB didn't work. I'm hesitant to call and have the re-initialization mentioned above done since the darn cablecards in the S3 are working fine and I'd hate to screw those up. Anyway to get them to only initialize some boxes and not others?


----------



## JustAllie (Jan 5, 2002)

Holy cr*p.

I can't believe that just worked. 

The last time I tried the serial cable method, it was definitely not working. I have been suffering from missed channel changes with the IR blaster for months now. I've missed some stuff on the SciFi Channel and had to buy copies of those shows from iTunes. It was starting to get really annoying. And now apparently my problems have been fixed in seconds. (Apparently my STB already had whatever firmware it needed, as all I did was plug the serial cable back in and tell the TiVo to use the serial cable and not the IR blaster.) 

ah30k, I love you for starting this thread.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

This is something the MSO has control over via their DAC. Just because Verizon listened to us pain in the ass forum squeelers does not mean that Comcast or any other MSOs would.


----------



## pdc (Feb 9, 2005)

How exactly can you get the automated system to do the reset? I seem to only be able to get to an actual person (figures the one time I don't actually want to talk to an actual person) rather than given the option to say which service I'm calling about and then saying "My cable box doesn't work." I call the above number, it asks for my phone number, i enter it, it says that FIOS is available in my area and do I want to talk to a customer serive rep to order it. Otherwise, it starts asking me questions about problems with my phone. If I say yes to talk to a customer support person, it brings me to an automated system that eventually ends me up at a person. I did this last night, had them reset my boxes, but this didn't work. Apparently a reboot and an line test and initialization aren't the same things... Am I missing something in their voice prompts?


----------



## LoveFios (Aug 26, 2007)

I too tried to perform the automated method, but I can only seem to get to a live person. (How often does anyone here this type of complaint! HaHa)

Does anyone have any updated info on how to perform an automated reinitialization? I'd love to get the serial ports working.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

Are you calling from the phone listed on the account? When I call it recognized my phone number and associates it with my account. 

Call the support center and ask them to re-init your box. That should do it.


----------



## cordavis (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm curious if this method of enabling the serial port is still working for people. I only came across it the other day and it is not working for me. I believe it may have to do with the recent update that Verizon made to the system with the new guide, etc. because the instructions mention to go to the Message & Settings -> Channel Changing menu and I simply do not have this option. I have a Message Center menu and a Settings menu. The Settings menu does not contain a Channel Changing option. This is on a QIP2500. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

The menus are on the TiVo not the QIP.

I've heard that the Verizon automated voice menu for sending a re-init to your box may have changed though.


----------



## wnilsson (Sep 2, 2005)

That worked great using the call-in instructions. Be advised that the HD FIOS boxes (QIP6200) do not have serial ports on the back. Looking into the HD Tivo with CABLECards instead.


----------



## brookdale2004 (Apr 15, 2008)

cordavis said:


> I'm curious if this method of enabling the serial port is still working for people. I only came across it the other day and it is not working for me. I believe it may have to do with the recent update that Verizon made to the system with the new guide, etc. because the instructions mention to go to the Message & Settings -> Channel Changing menu and I simply do not have this option. I have a Message Center menu and a Settings menu. The Settings menu does not contain a Channel Changing option. This is on a QIP2500. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


I had the SAME problem!
After re-init as suggested, I went to TiVo menu and tried to look for "Channel Changing" but there was no such an option. Does this no longer work? Since I got FiOS spring '07, I have not been able to use TiVo but still paying (=donating) TiVo every month! I loveD TiVo but I am ready to jump the ship if there is no solution to this ...but I am giving it one more try - if there is anyone who can suggest a solution, it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

As of late February (last time I tried it), the tivo->Verizon Set-top box via serial was fully functional. You may want to run guided setup again on the tivo, as that has a section where you explicitly define how the tivo is to control the set-top box.


----------



## renepaul (Nov 10, 2003)

Tried it and it works.

Is this permanent?

I hate to go away and have it disabled and none of my shows record because channel doesn't change.


----------



## webin (Feb 13, 2008)

Nothing is permanent, but I wouldn't lose sleep over it. You could also hook up the IR Blasters instead of the serial cable, which will always work for ever and ever.

I actually used the IR blasters instead of the serial connection because it switched channels a little faster.


----------



## EpochDallas (May 8, 2008)

I have a QIP2500-3 with FIOS. When you all are refering to using the IR blaster..your refering to the IR post on the QIP2500-3? Is this the same as the serial conect?? 

Sorry...noob here.

thanks


----------



## ESTA (Mar 13, 2010)

Call the Fiber Solutions Customer Support Center at 888-553-1555 and say TV when prompted for the service you calling about.
When asked the nature of your problem say My cable box is not working.
The system will do an automated line test and an initialization of the STB.
After the initialization, power the STB up again and retry the serial port test.


----------

